# Wasserkühlung



## Dr_Ogen (2. September 2002)

Also ich hab mir jetzt dsl angeschaft und mein rechner ist jetzt auch über nacht an, alerdings lästs sich bei dem lärm ,wie ihn mein Lüfter abgibt kaum schlafen! Daher hab ich über ne Wasserkühlung nachgedacht und wolt mal fragen was der Spaß überhaupt kostet und vieviel Ahnung man haben muss um son ding einzubauen?


----------



## Eyewitness (3. September 2002)

Um die Lautstärke wirste trotzdem nicht herumkommen. Einmal wegen der Wasserpumpe (ok, ist nicht sooo viel) und wegen dem Netzteil, das auch weiterhin den Lüfter brauchen wird. Zumindest hab ich noch kein Netzteil mit WaKü gesehen.


----------



## DeMuX (3. September 2002)

hi,

ein wassergekühltes gehäuse, ein traum. kostet allerdings ein bisschen
viel so ca. 350 flocken.
schau mal bei http://www.listan.de, die handeln mit pc-tuning teilen
und u.a. auch mit wasserkühlung. da gibts fertige gehäuse und
wasserkühlungssets. hoffe das dir das geholfen hat!

vote4me


----------



## Moartel (3. September 2002)

Wenn man so viel Geld für ne Wasserkühlung ausgibt wird man sich wohl auch ein leiseres, weil thermogeregeltes Netzteil zulegen können. Dann muss man ja nicht drauf schaun dass der Lüfter besonders leistungsfähig ist weil der nur das Netzteil und nicht noch das Gehäuse mit kühlen muss.
Evtl. hast du ja ein thermogeregeltes Netzteil, das wird dann sicher leister mit ner Wakü. Einfach mal testen. Vielleicht sind aber auch andere Komponenten (evtl. 2ter Gehäuselüfter?) oder CPU-Kühler sehr laut.


----------



## DeMuX (3. September 2002)

hört man bei wasserkühlung nicht garnix?


----------



## Moartel (3. September 2002)

Nein, weil du ja keine Ventilatoren hast.
Das einzige was sich da bewegt ist das Wasser im Kühlsystem und die Pumpe die kaum laut sein wird.


----------



## Spacemonkey (3. September 2002)

Was ist denn bei WaKü besser, komplette Sets oder Einzelteile, die man dann selber zusammenstellt?


----------



## Moartel (3. September 2002)

Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber ich würde mal sagen es ist wie überall:
1. Du kennst dich aus, dann stellst du dir zusammen was du willst und brauchst.
2. Du weißt nicht so genau was los ist, dann kaufst du dirn Komplettset.


----------



## Spacemonkey (3. September 2002)

Bei Ebay gibts welche für 350€.

Es gibt doch auch Lüfter für ne WaKü,oder?


----------



## dave_ (3. September 2002)

was hast du den für ne cpu (Dr Ogens test)


----------



## DeMuX (4. September 2002)

schaut einfach mal bei www.listan.de nach. Da ist eigentlich alles was man braucht!


----------



## Dr_Ogen (5. September 2002)

Meine CPU: AMD Athlon XP 1800+

Frage: Gibt es eigentlich noch ALternativen um die Lautstärke zu senken?


----------



## Spacemonkey (5. September 2002)

@dr oregens

Du kannst dir Dämmmatten reinmachen, deine Festplatte so lagern, dass sie frei schwingt, leisere Lüfter.
Mehr fällt mir mom nicht ein.


----------



## dave_ (5. September 2002)

für einen athlon xp 1800+, den du nicht übertaktest, würde ich mir keine wasserkühlung kaufen.

Kauf dir einen sehr guten kühlkörper und einen regelbaren 80x80 lüfter, damit kannst du dir die kühlleistung optimal einstellen. 

Natürlich kommt es drauf an, was du hauptsächlich machst. Wenn du oft auf LANs gehst, oder auch so mal 40 stunden am stück irgnewelche 3d spiele zocken willst, wirds halt ein wenig lauter.

Auch das gehäuse spielt eine gross rolle.
wenn du den cs-601 (oder die big-tower variante davon) hast, kannst du dir noch einen lüfter direkt neben den cpu machen, der mit 1000 umdrehungen die warme luft sofort aus dem gehäuse bläst. 

(naja, manche andere gehäuse werden da auch platz für einen lüfter haben, ich bevorzuge die tower nunmal)

mit dämmmaten habe ich noch keine erfahrung, aber imho ist das nicht so das wahre, da die wohl auch wärme speicher. 
Auch da kommts wieder aufs gehäuse an. 

Die lautstärke von modernen ist, wie ich finde finde, im normalen zustand - also nicht irgendwie frei hängend- auszuhalten, und auch hier kommts auf das gehäuse an 
wenn alles mitsurrt und rattert ists natürlich laut, bei robusten gehäusen ist das allerdings nicht so


----------



## DarkLordSilver (6. September 2002)

oky fangen wir mal an.....

für eine wakü brauchst eh auch einen lüfter es sei denn du haste einen so grossen radiator das du das wasser schön auf ziimertemp halten kannst.. 

eine wakü funzt so: 
pumpe->(grakablock)->CPUblock->(northbridge/Netzzteil)->Radiator->Ausgleichsbehälter->pumpe

ich denke das eine wakü nix für n00bies ist, denn da darf mann keine fehler machen... sonst ist die HW nich mehr zu retten 

eine  komplette kühlung kost so 400 sfr. dh. 300 euro musst du scho rechen

hmmm dämmmatten bringen schon etwas vorallem askasa sind zu empehlen (2 woche lüften bevor einbauen) als silent netzteil ist das blackniose termogeregelt sehr zu empfeheln und wenn du einen leisen prozi lüfter suchest greif zu alpha PAL 8045 mit supersilent lüfter (papst NGL ) und sonst als gehäuse lküfter kauf dir auch n paar papst NGL die sind 12 db leise als unhörbar....


----------



## Nils Hitze (6. September 2002)

*mh ..*

ich habe mir eine von aqua-computer.de zugelegt und dafür 300 € hingeblättert.

Wenn ich endlich mal zum einbauen käme,
wäre das ech cool .. 

Listan hat übrigens mit die besten Sachen
für WaKüs, aber aqua hat das bessere Forum.

im Hardwareforum stehen auch noch ein paar Links zu diesem Thema .. 

Gruß,
 Jonathan


----------



## DarkLordSilver (6. September 2002)

ich weiss zwar nicht was listan verkauft aber die produkte von aqua computer sind sehr hochwertig ....


----------

